# Help needed- does anyone live close to Formingdale, New York?



## seesul (May 30, 2010)

Hello,

I´ve found a grave of one US flyer who was KIA over my born country in 1944 and was exhumed and reburied in USA later. I´d like to have a pic of his grave that is at Long Island National Cemetery in Farmingdale, New York.
Should someone live close and should he be able to take few pics of his grave, here are the details:

S/Sgt Joseph Laratta, section J, site 15833.
Joseph M Laratta (1924 - 1944) - Find A Grave Memorial


----------



## seesul (Jun 8, 2010)

Capt. Vick toke the pics yesterday and sent them to me. This way I wanna thank him for his willingness and speed.

Thank you Jim!


----------



## seesul (Sep 6, 2010)

Strange. I was checking my threads and found out that there´s a new reply in this thread but there´s nothing...


----------

